# MTB-Fahren in Hann. Münden und umzu...



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Februar 2006)

Hi an alle Biker aus Südniedersachsen.. 
Bin Ende Februar für eine Woche in Hann. Münden und will dort ein paar Runden mit dem MTB fahren. 
Hat von euch jemand einen Tip, wo man gut fahren kann?  
Würde mich freuen, dort einen guten Trail abseits der Straße zu finden.
Dort in der Nähe, sprich Lippoldshausen, soll es auch eine MTB-Strecke geben?
Hat jemand eine Idee dazu?
Die Landschaft mit dem Bramwald und Reinhardswald soll ja sehr schön sein....

Also ich freue mich auf eure interessanten Tourvorschläge.... 

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch jemanden, der sich dann ebenfalls aufs Bike setzen will....  
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Ideen und eine schöne MTB-Saison 2006 


Euer Oldenbürger


----------



## metulsky (22. Februar 2006)

hi !

also ich komme nicht direkt aus hann muenden, aber uslar ist nicht weit entfernt und hier gibt es tolle strecken. falls du interesse hast schau mal unter www.wermachtmit.de - dort verabreden wir uns. zur zeit ist es zwar still, aber da findet sich bestimmt wer...

gruesse

sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOSportfreundOo (14. März 2006)

moin moin also hier in münden gibts hammer trails muss man so sagen ! 
also ich habs mal geschafft fast aussließlich also 85 -90% nur singletrails zu fahn und das auf knapp 45km ... .. also auf jeden fall ein sahnestück ist das grundbachtahl sollte eigenldlich auf wanderkarten eingezeichnet sein ... das steinbachtal ist auch net schlecht aber muss man teilweise tragen wegen der treppen und dem abhang desweiten kann man die strecken dann von laubach aus nach wiershasuen ausweiten und halt richtung volkmarshausen übern 13 brückenweg fahn ... hammer landschaft mit schluchten und bächen und halt ganz schööne aussichtspunkte . man könte auch per waldweg (leider nur bedingt singletrails) nach kassel fahn über speele ist recht gut ausgeschildert ab bonaforth im wald gibt unzählige möglichkeiten hier ! *g* ode den 6km singletrail vom steinberghaus runter nach münden ... aber da vor knapp 3 monaten nen heftiger stum gewütet hat liegen viele bäume auf den trails leider .. aber das ändert sich hoffendlich noch !


----------

